# vga statement slows down kernel?

## Roman_Gruber

Hi,

I assume the values on the left side of the screen at booting the kernel are seconds.

I think the vga statement slows down my kernel! Is there any way around to keep up the speed and have bigger letters?

This kernel takes 15,03; second turn: 15.95

```

title /boot/2.6.29-tuxonice-r1_15_May final?

root(hd0,0)

kernel /2.6.29-tuxonice-r1_15_May realroot=/dev/sda5 resume=swap:/dev/sdb5 vga=0x037d fastboot

```

This kernel takes 7,06; second turn: 7,06

```

title /boot/2.6.29-tuxonice-r1_15_May final?

root(hd0,0)

kernel /2.6.29-tuxonice-r1_15_May realroot=/dev/sda5 resume=swap:/dev/sdb5 vga=0x037c fastboot

```

Without the vga statement: first turn: 5,33; second turn 5,46

```

title /boot/2.6.29-tuxonice-r1_15_May final?

root(hd0,0)

kernel /2.6.29-tuxonice-r1_15_May realroot=/dev/sda5 resume=swap:/dev/sdb5 fastboot

```

Here are some information, which might be useful. I use grub from ubuntu jaunty jacket. I think this must be ok also.

This are my supported vga statement values of my hardware:

```
localhost roman # hwinfo --framebuffer

02: None 00.0: 11001 VESA Framebuffer                           

  [Created at bios.450]

  Unique ID: rdCR.sh3JFX+Wqe6

  Hardware Class: framebuffer

  Model: "NVIDIA G94 Board - 056962c1"

  Vendor: "NVIDIA Corporation"

  Device: "G94 Board - 056962c1"

  SubVendor: "NVIDIA"

  SubDevice: 

  Revision: "Chip Rev"

  Memory Size: 14 MB

  Memory Range: 0xfb000000-0xfbdfffff (rw)

  Mode 0x0300: 640x400 (+640), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0301: 640x480 (+640), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0303: 800x600 (+800), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0305: 1024x768 (+1024), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0307: 1280x1024 (+1280), 8 bits

  Mode 0x030e: 320x200 (+640), 16 bits

  Mode 0x030f: 320x200 (+1280), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0311: 640x480 (+1280), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0312: 640x480 (+2560), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0314: 800x600 (+1600), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0315: 800x600 (+3200), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0317: 1024x768 (+2048), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0318: 1024x768 (+4096), 24 bits

  Mode 0x031a: 1280x1024 (+2560), 16 bits

  Mode 0x031b: 1280x1024 (+5120), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0330: 320x200 (+320), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0331: 320x400 (+320), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0332: 320x400 (+640), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0333: 320x400 (+1280), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0334: 320x240 (+320), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0335: 320x240 (+640), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0336: 320x240 (+1280), 24 bits

  Mode 0x033d: 640x400 (+1280), 16 bits

  Mode 0x033e: 640x400 (+2560), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0345: 1600x1200 (+1600), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0346: 1600x1200 (+3200), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0347: 1400x1050 (+1400), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0348: 1400x1050 (+2800), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0349: 1400x1050 (+5600), 24 bits

  Mode 0x034a: 1600x1200 (+6400), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0352: 2048x1536 (+8192), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0360: 1280x800 (+1280), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0361: 1280x800 (+5120), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0362: 768x480 (+768), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0364: 1440x900 (+1440), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0365: 1440x900 (+5760), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0368: 1680x1050 (+1680), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0369: 1680x1050 (+6720), 24 bits

  Mode 0x037b: 1280x720 (+5120), 24 bits

  Mode 0x037c: 1920x1200 (+1920), 8 bits

  Mode 0x037d: 1920x1200 (+7680), 24 bits

  Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown

```

lspci:

```
localhost roman # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 04)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 04)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 04)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 04)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 04)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 04)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 04)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f4)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HBM (ICH8M-E) LPC Interface Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 01b3 (rev a3)

02:00.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 01b3 (rev a3)

02:01.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 01b3 (rev a3)

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 062c (rev a1)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)

0a:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

0b:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

0b:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

0b:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

0b:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

localhost roman # 
```

kernel config: http://pastebin.ca/1415160

```
localhost roman # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-tuxonice-r1_15_May x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-tuxonice-r1_15_May-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T9500_@_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.0

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 07 May 2009 07:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r15, 2.5.4-r2, 2.6.2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.9

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.28-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4.1 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /usr/share/hddtemp/hddgentoo.db /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4.1 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ http://ftp.first-world.info/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/  ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org/   ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp:///ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://csociety-ftp.ecn.purdue.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://csociety-ftp.ecn.purdue.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp:///ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/Gentoo"

LANG="en"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage/layman/gnome /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac aalib ace acl acpi aff alisp alsa amd64 ao apm archive ares audacious audiofile automount avahi bash-completion berkdb binfilter bittorrent branding bzip2 cairo canberra cdio cdparanoia cdr cleartype cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups curl dbus devil dga dirac directfb disk-partition djvu dmraid doom doom1 doom2 dri dvd dvdr dvdread dvi eds emboss emovix enca encode evo ewf exif expat faac faad fam fat ffmpeg fftw firefox flac fontconfig fortran fpx fuse gdbm ggi gif git glade glitz gnome gnutls gpm graphviz gs gstreamer gtk gzip hal hddtemp hfs hpn iconv id3tag ieee1394 imagemagick isdnlog jadetex java jbig jfs joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde lame laptop lcms libass libnotify libsamplerate libsexy libv4l2 lm_sensors lua lzo mad matroska md5sum mdnsresponder-compat metalink midi mikmod mjpeg mktemp mmx mng modplug mono moonlight motif mp2 mp3 mp4 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mplayer mudflap multilib musepack musicbrainz mysql nautilus ncurses nodrm nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs odk ogg openal openexr opengl openmp optimisememory oss pam pcre pdf perl pkcs11 png ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar raw readline reflection reiser4 reiserfs rle rtc rtsp schroedinger sdl session slang slp smp sndfile sockets socks5 speex spell spl sse sse2 sse3 sse4.1 ssl startup-notification stream subversion svg sysfs t1lib tcl tcpd templates textures theora tiff timidity tk truetype twolame unicode usb utempter v4l v4l2 vcd vcdinfo vcdx vhook vorbis webkit wmf x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xfs xinerama xml xmp xorg xrender xulrunner xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse wacom joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport harness ide java nb  cnd   ergonomics groovy   profiler webcommon dlight websvccommon" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS=" vesa nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

localhost roman # 
```

----------

## Link31

Assuming you use vesafb (I don't know if this works with uvesafb), try these parameters :

```
vga=0x037d video=vesafb:ypan,mtrr:3,ywrap
```

----------

## Roman_Gruber

ok

I wonder why kernels with vga statement booting are much slower than without

Now i am using this at an expense of 2 seconds:

kernel /2.6.29-tuxonice-r1_15_May realroot=/dev/sda5 resume=swap:/dev/sdb5 vga=0x037c fastboot 

Thank you for your reply.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

This should work. 

Look at your xorg.conf and at nvidia/ati driver package how to configure. If you use open source video driver I dont know how to proceed.

----------

